

Web 2.0 Company Name Generator (actually not bad) - joshwa
http://www.lightsphere.com/dev/web20.html

======
adnam
And the source code is fun too:

<http://www.dotomator.com/web20.js>

------
msiegel
That's hilarious, thanks for the much-needed comic relief. :)

------
zurla
most of the names i was getting were already taken

~~~
steve
Yeah, I signed up for one of those sites where you pay them $50 to choose a
name for you. Soon after, I discovered that those #$@#$ where just feeding me
names from this! I refunded.

------
andreyf
zazuk.com it is!

